# When to think of her as a senior?



## SusiQ (Jul 27, 2007)

Raven is almost 6 1/2 - she still acts like a puppy in many ways, BUT, I realize that she is not. When should I consider her a senior? And does her age really matter if she is active and a healthy weight?:help:


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

Personally, I don't think of them as a senior until they are 10yo. 

Does her age really matter for what? I guess I don't understand your question.


----------



## Konotashi (Jan 11, 2010)

Usually between 8 and 10 years old, I'd say. 

We have a 13 year old lab who still acts like a puppy. She's definitely a senior, but I wouldn't NOT consider her one because of the fact that she's active.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

Large dogs are considered to be seniors at 7+ years. Small dogs 10+ years and extra large dogs since most have a life expectancy of 7-8 years are considered seniors at 4+ years. Doesnt really matter though IMO.


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

Consider her a senior when she starts acting like one.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

My dogs are 8.5 and nearly 9 and still run and play every day and act like regular dogs.

At this age I do a yearly blood panel on them but that is about the only difference. I *guess* they are seniors or getting there......


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

SusiQ said:


> Raven is almost 6 1/2 - she still acts like a puppy in many ways, BUT, I realize that she is not. When should I consider her a senior? And does her age really matter if she is active and a healthy weight?:help:


It matters as said befor with the size of the breed,Daisy was medically a sr. at 8.They recommend different panel of bloodwork and they want them seem twice a year.I didnt think of daisy as being a sr dog until this year ,it seemed that sometime between last nov and this one she aged. I will have more blood work done on her (she had Pancreatitis this summer) but Lucky who has been w/ us for 8 years as of Presidents day 2012 and is probably 9 Im not seeing him as Sr ,he is active plays runs jumps and is Lucky. I did notice that in and out of the truck is much harder and if he is sound asleep people can walk up to the door w/out him noticing. I know both my dogs are older and Daisy is a senior. I try to watch what she eats and find ways to get her interested in things without making her hurt.I think it depends on the dog ,size and age.


----------



## SusiQ (Jul 27, 2007)

I lost my first GSD just before her 8th b-day due to congenital heart disease. Her life could possibly have been prolonged with a chest X-Ray (revealing an enlarged heart) and some medication. I realize that it is not a routine practice to do a chest X-Ray on a dog, but I find myself more aware of Raven's age b/c of what happened to my Schatzie - that is why I'm asking and why it matters to me - call it a heightened sensitivity to her aging process.


----------

